# 2007 NBA Draft



## Dirty Dirk41 (Nov 5, 2003)

Alright everyone...I Think by now its clearly Obvious the boston cletics will not be in the playoffs an Have a pretty good shot At landin the First overall selection in this years draft....Who do you people think the celts should draft..If they get the first Pick there def takin oden thats a no brainer...NBADRAFT.COM has a mock draft an we are pickin 3rd takin UNC's Brandon Wright whos NBA Comparison is Kevin Garnett which doesnt sound bad at all...If not oden or Durant who u Guys takin...I Like Yi Jianlian out of China..compared to Pau Gausol he is a 7 footer who can run the floor, shoot the outside shot an do dunks people his size cant do...Hes a versatile yao.. if not Odem i say DRAFT YI!!!!!!!!! Imagine Yi at C Wit Big Al. Pierce, Wally an Telfair/West Pretty Good Startin five Plus with a deep draft we can get a pretty good second rounder aswell.. your thoughts??


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

trade top draft pick for a veteran


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

pokpok said:


> trade top draft pick for a veteran


noooooooooooooooooo.

I have been as big an Ainge supporter as anyone - but the guy clearly has better drafting skills than trading. Keep the pick.


----------



## max powers (Aug 3, 2004)

1. Oden
2. Durant
3. Brandon Wright (if he leaves) Bosh is a better comparison than Garnett.


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

Causeway said:


> noooooooooooooooooo.
> 
> I have been as big an Ainge supporter as anyone - but the guy clearly has better drafting skills than trading. Keep the pick.


im sick of the young guys...well..atleast we should trade a few of them for some veterans


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

in general I'm not against making (the right) trade of young guys for (the right) vet. But it would have to be a monster deal to trade our pick, assumming it's a top 3.


----------



## Dirty Dirk41 (Nov 5, 2003)

yea....But if we have a shot at Oden,,,You def DO NOT trade that..I am sick of young guys an hearin every season ina few years they will be great...But oden is just a beast who can prollie dominate right away in the weak atlantic


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Thad Young should be a top 5 pick as well. He could be just as good as anyone in this years draft.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Young has been disappointing this season at Georgia Tech, but he still should be in the better half of the lottery. He's the prototype small forward and a great second option.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

trade the pick for Pao gasol and another playermaybe.

u need a proven player rather than another youngster unles its Oden

u already have enough youth Green West Ray Rondo Jefferson

PP at SF perhaps Green could start at SG Rondo at PG next year u suck at PF

ur management should decide soon, how much of this impacts Pierce of being starnded on a very young team, maybe he pulls a Vince carter and asks out if Celtics in June dont trade the pick.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Junkyard Dog13 said:


> trade the pick for Pao gasol and another playermaybe.
> 
> u need a proven player rather than another youngster unles its Oden
> 
> ...


Al's been averaging (or at least close to) 20 and 10 the past 10 or 15 games...uh we suck at PF?


----------



## Dirty Dirk41 (Nov 5, 2003)

Maybe we can trade up if we get a close pick to no 1 so we can get Oden


----------



## Aznboi812 (Nov 9, 2005)

I hope we get oden or durant.

Houston will end up with Y-Jian


----------



## Dirty Dirk41 (Nov 5, 2003)

Aznboi812 said:


> I hope we get oden or durant.
> 
> Houston will end up with Y-Jian


Sounds Good

C-Oden/Perk/Powe
Pf-Big Al/Gomes/powe
SF-Pierce/wally
Sg-Allen*/Green/wally
PG-West/Rondo

Not 2 shabby i say we get rid of scal immediately in the offseason he does the little things but we have powe an ray an telfair for that maybe pick up a decent vet for some leadership an we have ourselves team that could easily get to the second round an in the future contend for the prise


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Wally's our third best player and definitely a starter if the Celtics draft Oden.


----------



## Dirty Dirk41 (Nov 5, 2003)

i kno but i figure we need atleast one person who can score effectively commin off the becnh plus allens d an play as of late before he went down was Unbelievable....if 100 percent healthy TA can be a really reliable 3rd option


----------



## Truthiness (Oct 23, 2006)

I'm not a big Oden fan just yet, because I haven't seen a lot of him, and I'm always skeptical of players who receive a lot of hype like he has before playing on the pro level.

I guess take Oden if he's there, but the chances of getting the #1-2 pick are small, so they have to hope for Oden but really plan on getting someone else.

My pick, if the Celtics have a really low pick and he's still on the board, is Yi Jianlian. I think he's a perfect answer for the lack of low-post play the Celtics have had lately (aside from Al's play as of late). In the Eastern Conference, Yi would easily be one of the top centers and make it easier for the other bigs on the team.

With Yi, the biggest problem remaining is PG, and I don't know if there's anyone they could get in the 2nd round. So assuming they keep a lot of their current group, here's the lineup.

C: Yi Jianlian (Kendrick Perkins, Michael Olowokandi)
PF: Al Jefferson (Kendrick Perkins, Ryan Gomes, Leon Powe)
SF: Paul Pierce (Ryan Gomes, Gerald Green)
SG: Wally World (Gerald Green, Tony Allen)
PG: Delonte West/Rajon Rondo (Rajon Rondo/Delonte West, Sebastian Telfair)

Hopefully they will find ways to get rid of Ray, Ratliff, and maybe Scalabrine.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

> I'm not a big Oden fan just yet, because I haven't seen a lot of him





> My pick, if the Celtics have a really low pick and he's still on the board, is Yi Jianlian


Does this mean you have watched a lot of Yi Jianlian?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Yi is a perimeter-oriented big man that is perhaps better suited at small forward.


----------



## Aznboi812 (Nov 9, 2005)

Premier said:


> Yi is a perimeter-oriented big man that is perhaps better suited at small forward.


that would be crazy...a 7 foot small forward, I've watch Yi for a long time and as much as I want him in a celtic uniform, I don't think he'll turn this team to be a contender. I guess the best we can do is to do "rituals" before draft day.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Aznboi812 said:


> *that would be crazy...a 7 foot small forward*, I've watch Yi for a long time and as much as I want him in a celtic uniform, I don't think he'll turn this team to be a contender. I guess the best we can do is to do "rituals" before draft day.


Not crazy, but Dirk Nowitzki.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> Not crazy, but Dirk Nowitzki.


or Keith Van Horen


----------



## Dirty Dirk41 (Nov 5, 2003)

we can pretty much say that if we get 10 or lower we can actually draft a stud or atleast someone who can contribute


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

DWest Superstar said:


> or Keith Van Horen


It's a little too early to be pronouncing him a bust.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Nets-vintage KVH was a very good basketball player. Not what he was supposed to be, but not a bust.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

Horford is probably similar to Al Jefferson but maybe Joakim Noah could be an option?

He will spread the floor and his intagibles are certainly there.

Another option could maybe be Hasheem Thabeet. 7-3 270 pounder.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

crazyfan said:


> Horford is probably similar to Al Jefferson but maybe Joakim Noah could be an option?
> 
> He will spread the floor and his intagibles are certainly there.
> 
> Another option could maybe be Hasheem Thabeet. 7-3 270 pounder.



thabeet is as raw as they come and will need years to develop...not what we need


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

> thabeet is as raw as they come


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

crazyfan said:


> maybe Joakim Noah could be an option? He will spread the floor and his intagibles are certainly there.


Spread the floor? Is he going to spread it on toast with a butter knife?


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

EDIT: oh. the humor. not funny. and not worth it.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

It's starting to look like this pick will go to Memphis...


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

XMATTHEWX said:


> It's starting to look like this pick will go to Memphis...


Who has lost 11 in a row?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

DWest Superstar said:


> Who has lost 11 in a row?


Depends on how the Celtics do with Pierce and then the ping-pong balls decide it. I think Phily will get the worst record, but that doesn't mean that they'll have a certain 7'0" center from Terre Haute in June.


----------



## Dirty Dirk41 (Nov 5, 2003)

i just hope we dont trade this pick to memphis, if we can get gasol witout given up this pick ill be impressed


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Dirty Dirk41 said:


> i just hope we dont trade this pick to memphis, if we can get gasol witout given up this pick ill be impressed




it really wouldnt matter if we got gasol cuz our pick would prob end up in the 9 10 11 range with gasol and pierce for the rest of the season


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Dirty Dirk41 said:


> i just hope we dont trade this pick to memphis, if we can get gasol witout given up this pick ill be impressed


You do realize that if we get Gasol this pick will be in the teens, right?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

With Gasol, we're still in the top twelve.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Premier said:


> With Gasol, we're still in the top twelve.




yup...because in order to even get to a .500 winning percentage we would have to go 29-10 the rest of the season...hahaha we couldnt do that if we added gasol lebron and wade...anything less than .500 will be top 12...approximately


----------



## Dirty Dirk41 (Nov 5, 2003)

With all that has happened this year i stiull see it has a positive leading into Next year with a healthy pierce, an a healthy tony allen an Maybe hopefully Wally at 100% Big Al has done nothing but impress us in each loss... Plus wit a good solid draft we can Maybe finally get back into celtic playoff Basketball...Maybe pickup a gopod free agent but i doubt it


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> but that doesn't mean that they'll have a certain 7'0" center from Terre Haute in June.


I must have missed something. What 7 foot center is from Bird's alma mater?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

P-Dub34 said:


> I must have missed something. What 7 foot center is from Bird's alma mater?


Oden lived in Terre Haute for five years [though when I posted I thought he lived there for most of his childhood]. Coincidentally, as you mentioned, Indiana State is in Terre Haute.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

I see. I always thought he was from Indianapolis.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Celtics fans should be cheerin the team to lose. The team isnt goin anywhere this year and with a draft class as juicy as this one...you wanna LOSE. Hell..Greg Oden! How often does a Greg Oden type player come around? Look to the future...time for Pierce to go..let all the young guys play 4 years the Celtics are the top of the East. This team has a very bright future. So..you shouldnt even give a damn if the Celtics lose because..this losing streak is actually healthy for the team. Why? Look at all the young guys that are getting to play because of these injuries? It will make them a better player..and a better player faster. And no offence even if you guys were healthy you still wouldnt be that great. 3 or 4 years baby this team is gunna be NAAAASTY!


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Knick killer - there are plenty of Celtics fans in here that are more than content with the L's - as tough as it is to swallow - for the exact reasons you listed above.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Aznboi812 said:


> I hope we get oden or durant.
> 
> Houston will end up with Y-Jian


That won't be happening for us unless we go on a terrible losing streak, or if Yi's stock drops big time due to an injury or terrible work outs.


----------

